# Calm water wahooooo!!



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

I started the day with a jig drop for some amberjack. I had one on and it got off. Then another and it got off. Then another for a little longer and it got off; what? I looked at the jig and bozo forgot to take off the hook guards!! Did a little better after that with a couple of small amberjack and an almaco jack. There was an 8-10 foot hammerhead shark making some quick moves on the surface. It was fast. There were divers just getting out of the water not far away; not for meeee!!

Enough diversion, on to the blue water. I started trolling at the Edge and kept heading south. I came on a few other boats fishing a weed line. I picked up the first wahoo on an Islander with ballyhoo. Trolled around for a while picking weeds and then worked over to the 131 then on back to the Edge. I picked up another wahoo in 300 feet of water just past where the weeds ended.

Beautiful day on the water.

Bob


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice catch, water looks awesome


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Bob if you ever need someone to go with let me know. I am crazy about the blue water and Wahoo. Experienced lifeguard, paramedic and offshore sailor. However, little knowledge of fishing. PM me if you ever need a camera man or any other help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I would've been out there myself if I didn't have to work


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Would you be kind enough to pm me the location of that weedline?? Headed out tomorrow would love to actually find a line to work!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Weedline*

No secret, the weeds start just after the Edge; it runs East to West so you can't miss it. Some is heavy scattered weeds; other is more loosely formed. It wasn't really a good line as much as lots of weeds. I met some folks at the ramp that had 3 dolphin. The water was 74.8 degrees and fairly blue. Flying fish both large and small and breaking bonita. Diving birds. Good luck. I just finished cleaning my two wahoo; one was 26lbs and the other was 32lbs. Lots of meat. I do like to go solo especially on nice calm days. If there isn't much traffic I set the autopilot and sit in the beanbag and watch the lures; so peaceful. Sort of Old Man and the Sea relived. Whenever I have someone on board I am more driven to find fish; without anyone I can just doodle along and start when I get up and fish till after dark if I feel like it. Good luck all.

Bob


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

BajaBob said:


> No secret, the weeds start just after the Edge; it runs East to West so you can't miss it. Some is heavy scattered weeds; other is more loosely formed. It wasn't really a good line as much as lots of weeds. I met some folks at the ramp that had 3 dolphin. The water was 74.8 degrees and fairly blue. Flying fish both large and small and breaking bonita. Diving birds. Good luck. I just finished cleaning my two wahoo; one was 26lbs and the other was 32lbs. Lots of meat. I do like to go solo especially on nice calm days. If there isn't much traffic I set the autopilot and sit in the beanbag and watch the lures; so peaceful. Sort of Old Man and the Sea relived. Whenever I have someone on board I am more driven to find fish; without anyone I can just doodle along and start when I get up and fish till after dark if I feel like it. Good luck all.
> 
> Bob


:thumbsup: one day I will be like you :notworthy:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks bob, pushing out in about 30 minutes


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Your on fire Mr Bob!! Can't wait to get back to the condo so I can pick your brain apart. Lol!! It's always a pleasure talking with you.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great Pic of hoo's/water ! the thought is killin me!! lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job, we'll be headed out this afternoon hopefully.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done. And I get the whole going by yourself thing. It's just you and the sea and no other worries except when your line starts to sing.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting report and details! Good job!

Robert


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Nice hoo


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I know this man, Baja Bob. Obviously brilliant, he could be a rocket scientist for all I know!  
Baja Bob is unassuming, modest, an adoring husband and father and a famous, famous Grandfather. The man is financially sophisticated, socially graceful, a remarkable host, actually, somewhat of a renaissance man. 

Though not nessisarily a patient man… a good man.

However! As we plow through the Pensacola Pass, before my very eyes, a change comes over Baja Bob.. He becomes a different person, obsessed, commercial, Game on! I swear this man would take and aluminum boat to the other damn side in a hurricane.. But fish… The man is the real deal, a legend of sorts.. On the few occasions I have been able to beg a ride I have learned more about fishing than many preceding years. And as I write these things, yellow fin tuna steaks thaw as a result of Baha Bob and Frank the Marlin Man.


----------

